
Uber CEO: ride hailing will be eclipsed by scooters, bikes - jseliger
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/06/uber-ceo-ride-hailing-will-be-eclipsed-by-scooters-bikes-and-even-flying-taxis/
======
Bluecobra
I didn’t realize that Dean Kamen became the CEO of Uber. In Chicago, there’s
only two seasons: Construction and Winter. Until my city gets covered in a
glass dome, I think I will stick to trains and automobiles. I do bike
occasionally, weather and motivation permitting.

------
screye
I have thought of this for a while. But, why has there never been a fully
covered 2 wheeler / single seater on the market ?

It seems like the kind of thing that can exploit the pros of a car, while
mitigating atmospheric and safety related problems associated with bikes.

I am genuinely surprised that there hasn't even been a startup that has tried
to dabble in this, let alone an established company.

My only guess focus groups might hate the idea of it.

On topic:

I welcome the push towards bikes as a primary method for transport. If the
necessary traffic rule adjustments are made, then biking can be a very safe
method for transportation on a daily basis

~~~
sschueller
Well there was this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_C1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_C1)
but production has stopped.

